# dollar store plastic plants



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

I was at the dollar store today and saw these neat long flowy plastic plants and i am wondering if they would be ok for my aquarium or if maybe there would me nasty stuff that would come out of the plastic and into my water they are not specifically meant for aquarium use, they were in with the fake plants


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldnt trust them.


----------

